# Mascherine e guanti, in estate sarà impossibile



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2020)

Apro questa discussione perché per me è un tema serissimo, premetto che io sono una persona di per sé abbastanza calorosa, ma oggi ho dovuto portare all'aperto la mascherina e i guanti per circa un'ora: già oggi con 20 gradi e il sole ho avuto difficoltà..ho tolto la mascherina e sul viso avevo i segni, le mani poi erano fradice

Ragazzi pensare di utilizzare mascherine e guanti in luglio con 35 gradi è da psicopatici, semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2020)

Io per il momento quando esco uso le normali mascherine antipolvere che per fortuna avevo già in casa
Quelle fatte così






Personalmente, ma questa è una mia sensazione, sono quelle meno fastidiose da questo punto di vista.
Quelle chirurgiche coprono mezza faccia, fanno veramente caldo


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Apro questa discussione perché per me è un tema serissimo, premetto che io sono una persona di per sé abbastanza calorosa, ma oggi ho dovuto portare all'aperto la mascherina e i guanti per circa un'ora: già oggi con 20 gradi e il sole ho avuto difficoltà..ho tolto la mascherina e sul viso avevo i segni, le mani poi erano fradice
> 
> Ragazzi pensare di utilizzare mascherine e guanti in luglio con 35 gradi è da psicopatici, semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE



Concordo.
Io guanti non ne uso e le mascherine me le sono fatte cucire di un cotone fresco.
Come filtro uso uno strato doppio di carta forno che si inserisce dentro la mascherina.


----------



## Butcher (17 Aprile 2020)

Idem, per me 25 gradi sono già troppi. D'estate sono un cadavere ambulante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Concordo.
> Io guanti non ne uso e le mascherine me le sono fatte cucire di un cotone fresco.
> Come filtro uso uno strato doppio di carta forno che si inserisce dentro la mascherina.



Io ho usato un FFP2 con valvola, ho anche quelle di cotone fornite dalla regione, proverò quelle..
In veneto i guanti sono obbligatori, non puoi non usarli, soprattutto nei supermercati

Sinceramente non vorrei dire una fesseria ma credo anche sia "pericoloso" tenere i guanti in lattic/vinile/nitrile per lunghi periodi col caldo..


----------



## diavoloINme (17 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho usato un FFP2 con valvola, ho anche quelle di cotone fornite dalla regione, proverò quelle..
> In veneto i guanti sono obbligatori, non puoi non usarli, soprattutto nei supermercati
> 
> Sinceramente non vorrei dire una fesseria ma credo anche sia "pericoloso" tenere i guanti in lattic/vinile/nitrile per lunghi periodi col caldo..



Non sono più i guanti di un tempo ma si potrebbe comunque sviluppare un'allergia.
Ti consiglio di mettere prima dei guanti leggeri in cotone e poi sopra i guanti in lattice.

Io sto avendo problemi di pelle alle mani a furia di continui e ripetuti lavaggi in stile chirurgo.
Non è vita.


----------



## Swaitak (17 Aprile 2020)

le mascherine sono insopportabili sopratutto per la puzza di plastica che emettono, oltre a limitare il respiro (ho una ffp1 con vavola). I guanti poi trovo sia controproducente indossarli,preferisco lavare le mani ad ogni azione piuttosto che tenere un involucro di plastica pieno di batteri sulle mani, conviene comprari quelli ''felpati'' (tipo lavapiatti). La vità sarà brutta cosi ,ma che ci possiamo fare


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Non sono più i guanti di un tempo ma si potrebbe comunque sviluppare un'allergia.
> Ti consiglio di mettere prima dei guanti leggeri in cotone e poi sopra i guanti in lattice.
> 
> Io sto avendo problemi di pelle alle mani a furia di continui e ripetuti lavaggi in stile chirurgo.
> Non è vita.



I guanti di cotone ci avevo pensato pure io ma non ne ho, inoltre in estate sarebbe ancora più caldo...poi che bella l'abbronzatura a strati..

Pure io fino a 10 giorni fa avevo la pelle delle mani distrutta tra lavaggi continui, guanti e detergenti..adesso va un po' meglio perché fa meno freddo e almeno quello aiuta..

In estate comunque sarà impossibile uscire bardati così..e c'è chi vuole farci andare al mare presi in questo modo..ma dai


----------



## AntaniPioco (17 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Io ho usato un FFP2 con valvola, ho anche quelle di cotone fornite dalla regione, proverò quelle..
> In veneto i guanti sono obbligatori, non puoi non usarli, soprattutto nei supermercati
> 
> Sinceramente non vorrei dire una fesseria ma credo anche sia "pericoloso" tenere i guanti in lattic/vinile/nitrile per lunghi periodi col caldo..



In Veneto ci dovrebbero essere quelle stampate da una tipografia locale per conto della regione che dal punto di vista del caldo sono le migliori, visto che non "tappano" naso e bocca ma in pratica mettono solo una lunga barriera davanti a loro, tra l'altro aperta e non sigillata


----------



## Pamparulez2 (17 Aprile 2020)

Sono in coda per fare la spesa e stavo pensando esattamente questa cosa... giá ora è dura.. a luglio sarà veramente tosta


----------



## admin (17 Aprile 2020)

[MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] per favore apri le discussioni nelle sezioni corrette. Alla prossima, si chiude.


----------



## vota DC (17 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Apro questa discussione perché per me è un tema serissimo, premetto che io sono una persona di per sé abbastanza calorosa, ma oggi ho dovuto portare all'aperto la mascherina e i guanti per circa un'ora: già oggi con 20 gradi e il sole ho avuto difficoltà..ho tolto la mascherina e sul viso avevo i segni, le mani poi erano fradice
> 
> Ragazzi pensare di utilizzare mascherine e guanti in luglio con 35 gradi è da psicopatici, semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE


A me infastidisce solo il decubito sulle orecchie. A livello del caldo la mascherina è molto meno dei capelli di raperonzolo.
I guanti non servono....li usi se devi toccare liquidi biologici o pelle non integra altrui, cioè in ambito medico.
Trattare i vecchietti non malati di covid sarà uguale. Con quelli malati la bardatura da covid invece sarà un massacro, altro che guanti.


----------



## kekkopot (17 Aprile 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me infastidisce solo il decubito sulle orecchie. A livello del caldo la mascherina è molto meno dei capelli di raperonzolo.
> I guanti non servono....li usi se devi toccare liquidi biologici o pelle non integra altrui, cioè in ambito medico.
> Trattare i vecchietti non malati di covid sarà uguale. Con quelli malati la bardatura da covid invece sarà un massacro, altro che guanti.


Possono servire giusto se si hanno tagli su mani, o comunque escoriazioni della pelle che possano permettere la penetrazione all'interno del corpo


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> [MENTION=1415]Milanforever26[/MENTION] per favore apri le discussioni nelle sezioni corrette. Alla prossima, si chiude.



Me lo faccio dire da Sgarbi


----------



## Milanforever26 (17 Aprile 2020)

vota DC ha scritto:


> A me infastidisce solo il decubito sulle orecchie. *A livello del caldo la mascherina è molto meno dei capelli di raperonzolo*.



Non so dire, io sono rasato a zero (anche perché calvo)


----------



## Lambro (17 Aprile 2020)

Quello che ho notato è la fatica a respirare con la mascherina, non oso immaginare lavorare in zone senza aria condizionata cosa possa essere con 30 gradi.


----------



## Ruuddil23 (17 Aprile 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Apro questa discussione perché per me è un tema serissimo, premetto che io sono una persona di per sé abbastanza calorosa, ma oggi ho dovuto portare all'aperto la mascherina e i guanti per circa un'ora: già oggi con 20 gradi e il sole ho avuto difficoltà..ho tolto la mascherina e sul viso avevo i segni, le mani poi erano fradice
> 
> Ragazzi pensare di utilizzare mascherine e guanti in luglio con 35 gradi è da psicopatici, semplicemente IMPOSSIBILE



Eh come sai anch'io sono ultra-intollerante al caldo e al sole estivo, la mascherina già mi dà fastidio in queste giornate primaverili, figuriamoci d'estate. Bisogna sperare che per allora la situazione sarà migliorata e magari saranno obbligatorie solo in luoghi chiusi con aria condizionata.


----------

